# How much do you spend on your Golden?



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Um...do I really have to figure it out? I'm officially burying my head in the sand regarding this issue.

(pst...don't tell my dad, the accountant, that I don't have a line item for dog expense, and I have no idea where my money goes!)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually don't keep track and wouldn't want my DH to know. : )
It varies obviously year to year dependent on vet bills etc. This year will be higher than usual.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I buy all the necessities. Bring them to the Vet for annuals and whenever they need to go. I'm now paying for health insurance for both of them. I do buy them bully sticks every so many weeks, but other than tennis balls and pillows, I don't buy many toys. I also bring them to the groomer every 12 weeks. Hmmmm


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

food + vet (and pet insurance) + training + dog walker (2x a day in NYC while we are at work) + grooming + all the ridiculous toys and natural treats.... its shocking how much I spend. I had never done the calculation before!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Well ... I've had Maddie since April and I recently calculated that I had spent $1500 on vet bills alone ... since her ultrasound/x-rays on Monday add another $579 to that number. So since April I've spent over $2000 on vet bills. 

Also, 2 training classes, food (just switched from Canidae to wellness), toys ... hmm I don't know what else. I'm not even going to add the rest up lol. But I feel like that if I wasn't paying all that money to try and figure out what's wrong with her then I would be an irresponsible owner, so hopefully she'll live a long and health life.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Debles said:


> I actually don't keep track and wouldn't want my DH to know. : )
> 
> My thought exactly!!!
> 
> I suspect I spend probably at least $250 per month on the dogs. This includes food, insurance premium for Pippa, a few "play all day" daycare days, grooming supplies, training, treats, etc. Vet costs are extra.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Ugh. I signed up for mint.com which is a site that pulls together all your account information from all banks and investments and credit cards and then tells you what you spend and where, lets you set up budgets, etc. I was SHOCKED at how much I've spent on the dogs and vowed to stop the madness. I'm embarrassed to say it was several thousand in the past year. Considering I got both of them this year, at least a lot of the start up stuff I won't need to buy again soon (upstairs beds, downstairs beds, leashes, collars, bowls, toys, crates, car divider, training, grooming tools, new vacuum, etc.). Food, vet bills, insurance, replacement toys, etc. - those things are forever. 

But I really am trying to be conscientious of what I'm spending going forward. Seeing it presented to me in graph form was an eye-opener.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> Debles said:
> 
> 
> > I actually don't keep track and wouldn't want my DH to know. : )
> ...


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

If my DH read this he'd probably... hmmm... well, actually no, he might not be surprised. I started adding up food, vet bills, insurance, toys, the misc items I always buy, treats, training classes we're practically always in, rally event fees and dock diving fees and lets just say my calculations were ummm... over $5000, but not yet to the $10,000 mark thank goodness. 
Now... if I counted in the hotels, cost of food and gas money we spend getting to and staying at the shows and the dock diving events.... now that might push me over the edge.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have an exact total, and I don't want to figure it out. I know with 5 dogs, I am over $3000 a year just in vet care, heartworm, flea prevention and RX food. I don't have any idea what I spend when it comes to food, toys, treats, accessories, etc. 

Some years have been worse than others if anyone has had an emergency (Diesel's intestinal obstruction added $1000 to that years total), or if it has been a year I've had spays/neuters or dentals. This year has been higher since adding Honey and Bandit being sick. I am also coming due in Oct. for everyone's shots and Kramer will need a senior work up including bloodwork. 

Ok, I am stopping now. I am getting nauseous just thinking about the totals. :doh:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm guessing here as I'm lacking a calculater
About $250 on heartworm/frontline, $250 on food, $50 on toys, maybe $100 on vet bills...he needs a collar and that would be about 10.

Lucky's been very "frugal".


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I wouldn't have a clue! I love them~they love me and I spoil them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I really, really wouldn't want to add it all up!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

marieb said:


> Well ... I've had Maddie since April and I recently calculated that I had spent $1500 on vet bills alone ... since her ultrasound/x-rays on Monday add another $579 to that number. So since April I've spent over $2000 on vet bills.


I'm in line with MarieB. This year has been shocking for vet bills bc our two very old goldens had cancers and passed away, and then later we adopted two puppies. Plus, Tally had anaplasmosis as a 7 week old baby, which took lots of emergency vet bills to diagnos, and then he got into some blue algea when swimming and ran up the single biggest vet bill I have personally ever paid. Finally, Tango has been limping on her right front, and has been xrayed three times and sent to a specialist. . .I am afraid to even start adding up the total because I might cry! However, the dogs are napping all around me right now, and I love them so much. It's worth it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm right there with you Deb. Our vet bills this year have actually gone down some since Cody is more stable and doesn't require such frequent blood work. I've cut down some on food by limiting the Honest Kitchen to just a topper. However, I really don't want to know a total.... as much as they cost, how do you put into dollars all that they GIVE...... entertainment, physical and mental health, security.... all of those things I could PAY for in some other inferior way, but they are my priorities ! I mean, really, how many other security systems or shrinks wake you up with a thorough face washing or ear drenching or can put a smile on your face with just a look or wiggle.... ok, if you really have an answer for that, maybe just keep it to yourself. ROFL


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yikes! Holy $%&@!!!
I'd never actually added it all up, because I never really wanted to know! I knew that we spend a fortune on the boys, but I never wanted to see it in black and white. 
It's only an approximate total, give or take, but I figure we're spending a little over $5000 annually on our two boys. 
Vet bills and insurance run around $1700. Their glucosamine and heartworm prevention runs me another $350, give or take. Food, water and treats runs me another $2500. Toys, probably another $520.
And I know there are things I'm forgetting to add in. 

Ugh - these two had better realize how good they have it!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> However, the dogs are napping all around me right now, and I love them so much. It's worth it.


It's definitely worth it, no matter how much they cost us!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

marieb said:


> It's definitely worth it, no matter how much they cost us!!


Oliver & Nyg say "Right ON!"


----------



## Scarlett's Mom (Sep 7, 2008)

*Who know how much yet....*

We just got Scarlett on June 1, and since then, we have spent quite a bit...

Just in August alone, we spent over $3000 having FHOs on both hips. Add in a couple of vet visits with the X-rays, then all the routine items, since Scarlett is our first canine kiddo...

Wow... It adds up fast, but I love her dearly and would gladly do it again!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

We've never totalled her vet and other expense, but we probably spend about $1500 per year. 

Food (Hills Prescription Diet CD), Phenobarbitol (for seizures), Soloxine (for Thyroid), Sentinal (heartworm preventative), Glucosomine/Chondroitin, Aspirin, biscuits, and an annual check-up. Sure does add up!

I thought we spent a lot, but seeing these other posts, we truly don't!!!

It is ALL worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't want to go there....lol but after reading some of these responses it's not that much so that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Not counting the puppy year and since Flem has had since an iron health , food/chews/treats are our biggest expense, followed by vet (we go twice a year and titer yearly and dang, it is way more expensive than just vaccinating) and flea/heartworm meds. I'd say we are right above the $1000 mark, yikes ! Multiply by two to cover Spip and double yikes. Not really counting though; they are so worth it.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

this thread has really put things in perspective for me, thank god my husband doesn't have a clue. and thank god i work and have a seperate checking account. with 4 dogs, i figured 600.00 for sentinel,75.00 sophie's hormone meds, 1500.00 for petsitter who comes in daily to let them out at lunch time. 1500.00 food and treats, not to much on toys, vet bills yikes!!!! you know what , my kids are all grown and out of the house, i don't have to buy these furkids designer clothes or pay tuition or buy them a car etc,etc,etc. so i guess it can't be that bad. you really can't put a price on happiness and the girls definitely make me happy.


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

I picked up my puppy on Aug 1st of this year, i spent $310 USD on the dog $200 on basics and about $300 so far on vet visits/shots. Well on my way to spending $1000 a year  I have been blessed with great friends who have given be crates and toys that their dog no longer uses.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

gosh - lots i guess. between the insurance, food, vet bills, daycare, dogwalkers, treats/toys and all the other misc stuff (like halloween costumes) it's probably close to $2,000 a year.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

OUCH! I just did reports on our Quicken for last year and this year:

Approximations:
2007=$4,300
$1,670=vet (includes spay)
$800=supplies
$200=insurance
$320=food
$1,300=doggy break giver

2008(9months)=$2670
$630=vet
$570=supplies
$190=insurance
$180=food
$1,000=doggy break giver
$100=extra ie:dog obedience

It looks like about $200-$300 a month. I'd better post this before DH comes into the office! Yikes!! (he'll probably figure it out when we do our taxes!) I didn't think it was as much this year OUCH OUCH OUCH

​


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't even want to know what we spend! LOL. With good quality premium food, treats and bait, vet expenses, toys, training collars, new leashes, shampoos and grooming tools, enrollment fees for 4 sessions of dog classes each year, club membership fees, show fees, and much more "extra stuff", everything really adds up!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> OUCH! I just did reports on our Quicken for last year and this year:​
> 
> 
> Approximations:
> ...


I think that we should be able to claim our "four-legged" kids as dependants on our income taxes! What do you think? My guys have "human names" and we could just attach our last names - I wonder how the Revenue Canada auditor would react to that if they ever did an audit!

..............obedience trials this weekend - entrance fees - $100, gas to trials - $50, motel - $90, meals - $100, new Volhart collar - $12, (2) new dumbbells - $15, new chain collar - $15.......... Nygel - PRICELESS!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do all my own grooming, my own shots except rabies (which is only a dollar every three years here, plus the license which is minimal), give very low cost HW ($40 bottle lasts several years with all my dogs), never board them or use daycares... so some of those costs are minimal to me. However if somebody gets hurt, there is that, but it's a very rare event in spite of all the romping and playing my dogs do in the woods and on shorelines. (or maybe bc of...). Then there's expensive food and tons of toys... and my collar addiction! And all the gas I spend driving a huge dog van and carting them to parks and stuff every day... that's probably actually the biggest expense! I bet I spend several hundred dollars a month driving to beaches and parks for my dogs to run. I don't keep track. I don't want to know.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I took a guess at 5K to 10K, but it might be over 10k with the show costs etc.
But realistically, should we add in the training and show costs? That's spend on ourselves, not on the dogs.
It's our hobby, just like fishing is my husband's hobby. But I don't say he spent the money on the fish!
See, I can rationalize anything...


----------

